# Macarons Ispahan



## Lucia (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm just returned from a party!
Today I'm posting a French recipe, theese pastry are really.."fashion" in France now.
"Le Ispahan" is a creation of  Pierre Hermé, a famous Parisian confecioner, it formed with: macaron perfumed with rose water - ganache à la rose - raspberries - litchies

And here you have my recipe:

Macarons à la rose:

5.3 oz (150 g) confectioner's sugar
5.3 oz (150 g) almond powder
4.2 oz (120 g) albumen (3-4 eggs)
5.3 oz (150 g) sugar + 2 tablespoon
1.7 oz (50 g) water 
1 teaspoon rosewater
some drop of red colourant

gind the almond powder and the confectioner's sugar till having a very fine flour.
mount 2.1 oz (60 g) of albumen with 2 tablespoon of sugar.
prepar a syrup boiling water and the sugar till 230° F (110° C)
add the syrup to the mounted albumen and continue to mount till the complete cooling.
then add the colourant and the rosewater.
add delicately the compost of almonds and sugar.
with a sac a poche form some spirals on a baking-pan covered with paper.
cook at 280° F (140° C) for 12-15 minutes.

Ganache à la rose:

6.3 oz (180 g) white chocolate
6.3 oz (180 g) cream
1 teaspoon rosewater

boil the cream and puor it on the chocolate cut in pieces.
when it will be cold, add the rosewater.

Assembly:

puor a tablespoon of ganache on a macaron,  put in the center a litchi and cover it with other ganache.
put some raspberries on the borders of the macaron.
close it in "sandwich way" with another macaron.
dip another raspberry in the ganache and stick it in the center of the other macaron.

in this italian forum I've also added some pics of the process:
Ispahan (macarons alla rosa lamponi e litchi) - Cookaforum

A hug from Italy!
Lucia


----------



## tdejarnette (Jan 27, 2007)

very pretty


----------

